# well.... i'm off



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

took a month 1/2 off from work to try this trapping stuff. coyotes are the goal now till season opens for ****/fox. 
kinda new to this trapping stuff but started planning this sinse last winter and now its go time. 
traps are ready (about 175), equiptment is (almost) ready and so am I  
weather permitting,i will be leaving for a 10-14 day trip up to bear camp tomarro or wed. will be sleeing in my camper,bathing in a lake and putting lots of steel in the ground. daily run will be about 125-150 miles. seen alot of coyotes bear hunting this year so i'm optomistic i can do this. permission has been gotten from MANY landowners with blessing thrown in :thumb: 
a buddy had let me use an old cattle shed to do the skinning. 
when i get back from camp, i'll hit the local coyotes around home and try to hammer a bunch of ****.
wish me luck! :strapped:

yeah yeah yeah.... i know BBJ :roll: , fur ai'nt prime yet........ oke:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bearhunter said:


> yeah yeah yeah.... i know BBJ :roll: , fur ai'nt prime yet........ oke:


Makes no sense to this child to bust your *** for October coyotes that'll be worth 20-40% more in another two to three weeks.

But whatever floats your pole!

I do know, a guys gotta maximize profits with $4 gallon gas.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

These friggin gas prices are gonna be brutal this year. :******:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

BBJ,
He doesn't have a pole to float-that's why he's going now. :lol:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

duckp said:


> BBJ,
> He doesn't have a pole to float-that's why he's going now. :lol:


 :withstupid: :rollin:

thats why i bought me a toyota 4 banger.... 25+ mpg's :wink:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I wasn't talking money or gas,just physical attributes. 8)


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

there is







i'll be helping you drag out and more coyotes


----------

